# More from the Victorian dump



## Jake2150 (Jan 12, 2021)

Cone screened a stockpile today. Nothing crazy but did get 4 Warner’s


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 13, 2021)

nice haul


----------



## Jake2150 (Jan 14, 2021)

Got a bunch more over the last couple days, sadly, the dump is now played out


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 14, 2021)

Great finds!  Especially that Portsmouth pot lid, even with the chip I bet that's a good one.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 14, 2021)

What a haul! Some beauties in there. Even the doll head is in great shape. Well done.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 14, 2021)

what's that square bitters looking bottle?


----------



## Jake2150 (Jan 15, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> what's that square bitters looking bottle?


I wish it was a bitters!
Hall’s Hair Renewer 
Great shape and color


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 15, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> Got a bunch more over the last couple days, sadly, the dump is now played outView attachment 217134View attachment 217135


That hair renewer is amazing with that color and that Portsmouth pot lid is real interesting to my NH collecting self.


----------



## Cobrien.cdm (Jan 20, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> I wish it was a bitters!
> Hall’s Hair Renewer
> Great shape and color


Nice color


----------

